# Thread or message rating



## Ishbel (Mar 10, 2005)

Dear Mods
Could someone explain what the 'rating' is and who 'rates' the posts?  Only some posts have this...

Confused from Scotland!8)


----------



## Alix (Mar 10, 2005)

Anyone can rate a thread. There is a "Rate Thread" button on the top right of each thread you open. You can rate from 5-1 stars. I am not sure why we have it, but some folks like it. 

I know on some boards you can also affect a members "Reputation" with a similar rating system. We don't have that though.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 10, 2005)

Good thing, Alix.  My reputation is already mud.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Good thing, Alix.  My reputation is already mud.




LOLOLOL!  You're funny today!


----------



## GB (Mar 10, 2005)

I think it is a neat tool so that if a particular thread is really helpful or contains so great information then you can flag it with a few stars so that others see that it is a good thread to read.


----------

